# Defroster issue



## TommyJenkins (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a 2012 Cruze LS with 45000 miles. When I use the air (heater, A/C, or just normal fan), the air just blows out the defroster. This happens with any of the options. For example, if I select the leg option, the fan will slow down almost to where no air is blowing out of any of the vents, then will return to normal power and continue to blow out the defroster while very VERY gently blowing out the leg vents. Same goes for every other option. When I select for the air to blow towards my torso, it goes through the same routine then blows so gently out the torso vents that its hard to tell if any air is blowing at all (mind you this is on fan power 4) while the defroster is going at it full blast. On humid days I can't even run the A/C because in order to cool down the car it has to always be on fan power 4 and then it just condenses on the windshield and blocks my vision. Spoke to my Chevy dealer on the phone and the dealer said that it's not covered by the warranty. Does anyone know what could be the problem? Or if it should be covered by the warranty? I'm getting mixed results on my warranty search results.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This would be under the B2B warranty which you're out of.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably a stuck damper motor or broken shaft to the air control flap.

Wish this was a few years down the road, people could probably tell you how to go about fixing it yourself.


----------



## streetbob88 (Mar 24, 2015)

Could it be air blend actuator? My 2012 cruze wont kick into defrost.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Try simply removing your battery cable for about 5 minutes. These are computer controlled and I bet if you listen closely with the fan on low you will here a little clicking noise. Its like the controller gets stupid. I had the same problem and after I pulled the battery cable and reattached, everything was fine. You probably also aren't getting much heat either because none of the controls are working to adjust the ventilation system.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

cruze2011white said:


> Try simply removing your battery cable for about 5 minutes.


That will reset the computer that manages the dampers. You can do that by pulling a fuse as well.

I'd wait at least 40 seconds after starting the car before doing anything with the ventilation system as it needs that time to recalibrate itself.


----------

